# Does anyone know pupsi dog on ebay?



## abax (Mar 14, 2014)

I bid on a Paph. and apparently, didn't win it. I'd love to contact the vendor
to find out if there's another for sale. The Paph. liemianum is the orchid
I lost to a higher bid.


----------



## limuhead (Mar 14, 2014)

I know her and have traded plants with her. Super nice person and very easy to deal with. I will get in touch with her and ask her if it is ok to give you her contact info. If I can't get in touch with her I know where she got it and may be able to get you one...


----------



## abax (Mar 14, 2014)

Thank you so much, limufred. I appreciate it.


----------



## TyroneGenade (Mar 15, 2014)

Go see http://www.orchidsbyhausermann.com/mm5/merchant.mvc? They have Paph. liemianum and the price looks good.


----------



## abax (Mar 15, 2014)

Tyrone, thank you. The price is good because it's a very small plant and
no photo. I'd prefer a multi-growth plant and an idea about the appearance
of the bloom. I'm far too old for a 2" pot...I wanna live to see it bloom.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Mar 16, 2014)

Angela- did you see Thanh's latest list? He has liemianum.


----------



## limuhead (Mar 16, 2014)

Waiting for a response, just got around to emailing her today; sorry. I have a show that I am setting up a display and selling at next Friday, Saturday, and Sunday and just picked up seven baby chickens. The chickens are 4 days old and are taking up quite a bit of my time...


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 16, 2014)

Maybe they like seedling compost to eat?  (chicks)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abax (Mar 16, 2014)

Perfectly understandable, limufred. Sometimes life takes all day. Eric, I
did get the list, but I'm so damn sick with some bug or other that I just
couldn't quite take it in. I think I'll drop him an email.

Take care of those baby chicks. I just had a friend lose a whole flock to some disease or other that was never identified and the disease worked
very fast.


----------



## limuhead (Mar 17, 2014)

pupsidog emailed me today, she said no more in bud and she hasn't heard back from her supplier. I called them and my box is already packed. If I can I will pick you up one, but I am pretty sure they might be gone...


----------



## NYEric (Mar 17, 2014)

Thanh's new list came out, there's a 2 growth in bloom on it! Enabled!


----------



## abax (Mar 17, 2014)

Thank you, dear Eric. You're always a big help when it comes to dispensing
my money!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 17, 2014)

Mine too!


----------



## abax (Mar 17, 2014)

Thanh found a three growth for me! That man is a wonder...and a sweetie
pie. I got the last one. Bwa ha ha!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 18, 2014)

Addicted!


----------

